# How long can a dead deer lay?



## Skinner 2

freshmeat said:


> In addition to the consensus stating that you should field dress it ASAP, I've always believed that it's important to avoid introducing water.
> 
> EG...don't hose out the carcass or wipe away hair and dirt with a wet towel. Water accellerates bacteria growth.
> 
> The meat can and should be rinsed just before cooking, though.


 
We wash out the cavity and then dry it with old towels to remove said water. Get rid of the blood or anything else that may have been introduced to the cavity.

Skinner


----------



## anon12192013aazz

Ralph Smith said:


> Actually, I've never heard of such a thing, where did you get that from:yikes: Fillet mignon is beef tenderloin, thats why its so tender. The tender loins are the inner ones along back bone, you take them out when you gut them, and they'll remove with your hands


He may have been thinking roast beef...certainly not fillet mignon.


----------



## mkriep2006

Ralph Smith said:


> Actually, I've never heard of such a thing, where did you get that from:yikes: Fillet mignon is beef tenderloin, thats why its so tender. The tender loins are the inner ones along back bone, you take them out when you gut them, and they'll remove with your hands


 
Ever been to a high end restaraunt??? generally you would age meat to let it tenderize naturally, than trim off what looks undesireable right before you store or cook it! i.e the fat and any pieces of the meat that have turned bad during the aging process

The old method of aging meat is known as dry aging. Dry aging is done by hanging meat in a controlled, closely watched, refrigerated environment. The temperature needs to stay between 36 degrees F and freezing. Too warm and the meat will spoil, too cold and it will freeze, stopping the aging process. You also need a humidity of about 85 to reduce water loss. To control bacteria you need a constant flow of air all around the meat, which means it needs to be hanging in a well ventilated space.

It is aged so the natural enzymes and bacteria can break the meat down, to be more tender and flavorful.

I know what filet mignon is!! it is tender because of the cut, it is aged to reach a higher state of tenderness!!!! Sorry i didn't define the specific cut!! it is the small end of the tenderloin generally cut between 1 1/2 and 2 inches thick! I was speaking more towards the aging of good meat than the specific cut, and most people are familiar the Filet being a finer cut of meat


----------



## Ralph Smith

I understand what your saying, just the removal of rotted stuff isn't a good choice of wording I guess:lol: I know they will dry out, but never saw them get rotted. If you leave them hanging in deer, they'll turn to tuff pieces of dried out leather. I take them out in the field with the heart, and sautee them and the heart(both slivered up) with onions,mushrooms, and garlic. Makes a great gravy to pour over homemade mashed taters also


----------



## popy

I've killed deer in close to 80 degree weather, I wouldn't let that thing lay, or hang more than a day or two just my opinion. I like to use bags of ice packed into the void, dry ice is preferable but more expensive. A big plus for yourself would be to learn how to process it yourself, I've never used a commercial processor my Pops taught me when I was ten. It was my job until I became old enough to hunt, then did my own from then on. It IS very rewarding! Tender loins on the barbie w/ garlic and onion, game on the radio, friends and family enjoying a few Ginger Ales, it's an event!!!!!


----------



## anon12192013aazz

I grew up hunting in CA, where the early bow season starts in the middle of summer. I've literally harvested deer when it was 90+ degrees outside. The only difference between the way I processed those deer and the ones I shoot in much colder climates is how quickly I get them dressed, skinned, quartered and cooled. 

Two years ago, I shot a doe in central Indiana on a day when the high temperature was 67 degrees. I field dressed it within an hour of the shot. We were at a camp where they didn't have a walk-in cooler, so my wife and I skinned and quartered the deer later that evening. We placed the five "sections" in a 100-quart cooler with bags of ice. We kept it in the shade and drained excess water, adding more ice, once per day. Four or five days later, we processed a well-aged deer into the cuts we like and placed them in vacuum sealed packages, just like every other deer we harvest. 

How long can a dead deer lay? No longer than it absolutely has to before you can take the steps to ensure it will not spoil. Yeah, there's a little work involved, but isn't it worth it?


----------



## Copper44

I have to disagree with field dressing on site. I never field dress any deer on my hunting property. The longer your in there messing around and sweating the more scent you are leaving behind. I don't know where your hunting or how far you will be from home, but its much nicer and easier to do it where you have access to water, towels, and such.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## Ralph Smith

Copper44 said:


> I have to disagree with field dressing on site. I never field dress any deer on my hunting property. The longer your in there messing around and sweating the more scent you are leaving behind. I don't know where your hunting or how far you will be from home, but its much nicer and easier to do it where you have access to water, towels, and such.
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


I agree on not gutting where your shooting area is, but take somewhere that won't take too long. Reason I'm with you is there are yotes everywhere, and when they get scent of the gut pile and come feast on it, you'll have their scent in the area, which may keep some of the wiley deer away.


----------

